# Atheros AR5523.INF



## [email protected]

I'm running several of my XP PCs over a WLAN running the AR5523 drivers (ar5523.bin and ar5523.sys). I have an older WIN2000 that I'd like to interface. Does anyone know where I can find it or trick WIN2000 into accepting the XP versions?


----------



## BCCOMP

Hi,
I am not sure of your question? Does your 2000 machine have a AR5523 wireless card or another type?
Are you just trying to network the Win 2000 machine to your XP machines?
Thanks,
Bill


----------



## [email protected]

Sorry for the confusion. Our WLAN provider uses a USB 2.0 Adapter which requires AR5523. The provider supplies a CD (or I can easily grab the files from the web) with the .sys and .bat files for XP. Currently, all my critical PC's are XP, so all well and good. 

We have a corporate-wide LAN. The WLAN is somewhat of a back-up system.

However I also have a lone WIN2000 machine, which is used to collect weather data. This machine is not networked in any way currently. I could go through the trouble of getting it on our LAN (means dealing with IT), but if I could go WLAN it would be much easier.

WIN2000 wants an INF file from Add Hardware.


----------



## wleick

I need a driver for AR5523 USB to run under Windows XP X64. Where I'll find it?


----------



## BCCOMP

Hi tschultz,
I believe your USB 2.0 adapter (AR5523) is the chipset. Atheros uses this chipset in models AR5005UG/AR5005UX only. See here:
http://www.atheros.cz/

I found this driver here:
http://www.downloadatoz.com/driver/item_226255.html
I am unsure if it will work, but it does have a 2000 driver.
Do you know the wireless router (exact model) being used?
Hope this helps.
Bill


----------



## BCCOMP

Hi Wleick,
I am unable to find XP 64bit drivers for AR5523 (chipset). According to Atheros here:
http://www.atheros.cz/
Sorry,
Bill


----------



## [email protected]

Thanks. I can run the .INI file, but at the point it wants me to plug in the USB device, the device isn't acknowledged and all I can do is Cancel. If I then look at it in Network Connections, it's added and unconnected (the driver appears to be installed). WIN2000 seems to be looking at in as a disconnected hardwired LAN connection.

The adapter is a model NUB-862

I really appreciate your help in this. It has changed from a work assignment to a personal vendetta.


----------



## BCCOMP

Hi,
Just want to double check. Is this the USB Adapter you are refering to?
http://metrix.net/datasheets/NUB-862-ds.pdf

Here is the Manual:
http://www.senao.com.tw/english/product/driverdb/000172325/862-UsersManual-V2.pdf

If it is try this link (14th one down):
http://www.senao.com.tw/english/product/product_load_w.asp

You should uninstall the previous driver before installing this one.
Hope this helps.
Thanks,
Bill


----------

